
Free Trade with China Wasn't Such a Great Idea for the U.S - dbcooper
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-01-26/free-trade-with-china-wasn-t-such-a-great-idea
======
ZeroGravitas
Do they actually conclude it was bad for the US, or that the benefits weren't
equitably distributed (more going to those who suffered most)?

I suppose you could conclude that the inequality itself damages the US but I'm
not sure that's a popular angle in these parts.

------
dbcooper
The paper:

[http://www.ddorn.net/papers/Autor-Dorn-Hanson-
ChinaShock.pdf](http://www.ddorn.net/papers/Autor-Dorn-Hanson-ChinaShock.pdf)

